# Brodie at 1 year old



## P Weeks (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What a cutie!!!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photos, I like the one with crossed paws.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

He is sooo precious . . still looks like a puppy!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi paula, Brodie is lovely,where abouts in wiltshire are you? A few poo owners are trying to arrange a meet. the more the merrier....


----------



## DEBS (Aug 10, 2012)

He's even more handsome in real life


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Loved the crossed paws one too.....so cute! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful boy x


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Brode is so very beautiful, I love the pics she looks such a happy little soul


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Brodie is gorgeous and looks like another Poo with a thing about tennis balls


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

what a gorgeous dog!


----------



## P Weeks (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi am from Swindon! ah would love to meet others! let me know.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Beautiful beautiful dog


----------

